# What's the best type of opaque Heat Transfer Paper, in your opinion?



## Hustle101Clothin (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey guys... I recently bought some paper from printonit.com and it really sucks.. It comes out great but after a wash it gets kind of wrinkled I guess you can say. Any one have some insight.

Also, what do you guys feel is the best paper for dark shirts. I was using the blue grid kind from coastal business and it was working pretty well. Just wanna make sure i'm using the best possible stuff.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Alex, blue grid from Coastal is good for an opaque. I have been using Iron all which seems to be getting hard to get. Visual Color has softfeel. There is also transjet II which I would use if if I can't get my fix of iron All.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

badalou said:


> Alex, blue grid from Coastal is good for an opaque. I have been using Iron all which seems to be getting hard to get. Visual Color has softfeel. There is also transjet II which I would use if if I can't get my fix of iron All.


Lou am lost. You usr blue grid, so what is iron all? I thought that was for light colored shirts. And what is visual color?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lou am lost. You usr blue grid, so what is iron all? I thought that was for light colored shirts. And what is visual color?


Blue grid is an opaque transfer for dark shirts. Iron all is a hot peel for lights and whites.www.Visual-color.com
is a supplier for softfeel light tranfer paper.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks a lot.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

whow just looked into that thread u posted and they wanted $89= to post to me the paper was only $65 =( so guess i'll not be getting that 1 =(


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the the transjet II form Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. . Theywill end you samples to try. Good luck..... JB


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I just bought more trans paper to try from Photopaperdirect.com
this looks to be the same as i was getting from Signal inkjet other then it was a little cheaper, so thats the 3rd company that i have sent to and got the same transpher paper all named diff.They all have the green circle and iron in the middle so i am at a loss lol think i may change printer and go the laser/duracotton way =) but will wait till i go over to England to look at the Oki


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm satisfied with the Forever laser dark-opaque transfer paper. A sample video of a complex application here: http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

looks good but not doing dark atm =)


----------



## Razathorn (Apr 20, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> I'm satisfied with the Forever laser dark-opaque transfer paper. A sample video of a complex application here: http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv



Wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think the OP was wondering about inkjet opaques... 

I haven't tried Blue Grid yet, but I've used JetDark from Coastal, and I really like it so far. I'm not ready to take it into production yet, tho. I still need to test some other things...

Another possibility that I'm looking into, which will be even cheaper than standard inkjet transfers is having someone print on vinyl using solvent inks. That's only really viable as a replacement if you're selling quite a few of the same designs, tho. Not really for one-offs, unless you have your own VersaCamm.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

Chani said:


> I think the OP was wondering about inkjet opaques...
> 
> I haven't tried Blue Grid yet, but I've used JetDark from Coastal, and I really like it so far. I'm not ready to take it into production yet, tho. I still need to test some other things...
> 
> Another possibility that I'm looking into, which will be even cheaper than standard inkjet transfers is having someone print on vinyl using solvent inks. That's only really viable as a replacement if you're selling quite a few of the same designs, tho. Not really for one-offs, unless you have your own VersaCamm.



i've used that technique (printing on vinyl and the hand is horrible- not soft enough for my taste)


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

ok finally I am trying DK t's got some T/P from coastle, so far so good =)
Now I have a problem i am hoping someone can help me with =) I am going to print some sweats up mostly LT col but finding it hard to get a good image on them is that to do with my pressure? or do i need to put something under it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

deniseg said:


> ok finally I am trying DK t's got some T/P from coastle, so far so good =)
> Now I have a problem i am hoping someone can help me with =) I am going to print some sweats up mostly LT col but finding it hard to get a good image on them is that to do with my pressure? or do i need to put something under it.


Are you using paper for darks? If not then you have a problem. If you are using a paper for lights then the color of the shirt wil come through. Is that your problem. badalou


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry i didn't make myself clear, i hadn't tried the dk before so was just saying that i am now i was folowing my last thread sorry, and yes i have dk t/p for them i got them from coastal =).
No my problem is with the Duracotton on the lt sweats ( i am fine on my T's).
at the moment i am on 210c(or approx as my press reads slightly hotter hten it is) press for 18sec, on as fare as i can tell Med preasure (nxt on my list is a better press, as this 1 is making my arn hurt if i have it any higher on presure as i don't seem to have a very strong arm )


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You need very heavy pressure with DuracottonHT. I think most papers produce better results with heavier pressure.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> I'm satisfied with the Forever laser dark-opaque transfer paper. A sample video of a complex application here: http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


Is this paper self weeding? It look like only the printed image is pulling away with the carrier paper...or was the image trimmed close before hand? The video on Conde's site shows a rectangle, so you can't really tell if it's self weeding or not.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lou what colors does Iron All for lights work on..Ash?



badalou said:


> Are you using paper for darks? If not then you have a problem. If you are using a paper for lights then the color of the shirt wil come through. Is that your problem. badalou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

rags16 said:


> Lou what colors does Iron All for lights work on..Ash?


Yes.. here is a picture.


----------



## cgtarga1 (Aug 3, 2006)

badalou said:


> Yes.. here is a picture.


That pic begs the same question that rrc62 asked...."It look like only the printed image is pulling away with the carrier paper...or was the image trimmed close before hand? "

How is that ash tee done? It must be an opaque paper, but how is the ash color shown throughout the lettering? It looks like a screen print?

Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

cgtarga1 said:


> That pic begs the same question that rrc62 asked...."It look like only the printed image is pulling away with the carrier paper...or was the image trimmed close before hand? "
> 
> How is that ash tee done? It must be an opaque paper, but how is the ash color shown throughout the lettering? It looks like a screen print?
> 
> Thanks.


Nice guess and you are wrong. it was Iron all (Original not paper sold today) I printed on my cx7800 with duribrite inks , mirrored and then cut with scissors within 1/8th inch. Then pressed.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

badalou said:


> Alex, blue grid from Coastal is good for an opaque. I have been using Iron all which seems to be getting hard to get. Visual Color has softfeel. There is also transjet II which I would use if if I can't get my fix of iron All.


Hi guys.. regarding the Iron-all opaque paper; if you're cutting anything but straight lines, how do you cut this paper? Softness is great but cuts like bubble gum. I do very few straight border transfers so it's a major pain! John at Newmilford tells me he's getting many complaints about this problem. Anyone have a solution other than an exacto knife? Thanx in advance..email me at [email protected].


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Skinbus said:


> Hi guys.. regarding the Iron-all opaque paper; if you're cutting anything but straight lines, how do you cut this paper? Softness is great but cuts like bubble gum. I do very few straight border transfers so it's a major pain! John at Newmilford tells me he's getting many complaints about this problem. Anyone have a solution other than an exacto knife? Thanx in advance..email me at [email protected]


Have you tried Rotary paper or fabric cutter? Advantage over exacto knife is the blade will not cut into the straight edge you are using and the blade will not drag the opaque but rolls over it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> Is this paper self weeding? It look like only the printed image is pulling away with the carrier paper...or was the image trimmed close before hand? The video on Conde's site shows a rectangle, so you can't really tell if it's self weeding or not.


I have used the Forever Dark for laser. It is not self weeding and has very glossy finish and felt like raincoat even after several washes. Not sure about the inkjet version.

Ironall for dark has matte finish and softer hand. It works with laser printer also. JMO.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Have you tried Rotary paper or fabric cutter? Advantage over exacto knife is the blade will not cut into the straight edge you are using and the blade will not drag the opaque but rolls over it.
> 
> My 2 cents.


Thanx for the reply Luis..I always cut transfers with a rotary cutter unless there's a different type I'm unaware of. Mine's stationary & is great for straight borders. My example of an exacto knife was just a bad example of something sharp enuf to cut this paper to shapes rather than straight edges. Is there any type of scissors that might cut this stuff with ease?


----------



## cgtarga1 (Aug 3, 2006)

badalou said:


> Nice guess and you are wrong. it was Iron all (Original not paper sold today) I printed on my cx7800 with duribrite inks , mirrored and then cut with scissors within 1/8th inch. Then pressed.


Nice. Looks soft for an opaque transfer.

So did you actually cut/weed between the letters, or color match these areas with the color of the tshirt?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Skinbus said:


> Thanx for the reply Luis..I always cut transfers with a rotary cutter unless there's a different type I'm unaware of. Mine's stationary & is great for straight borders. My example of an exacto knife was just a bad example of something sharp enuf to cut this paper to shapes rather than straight edges. Is there any type of scissors that might cut this stuff with ease?


Sorry I misunderstood you. You were saying that you have very straight borders. Anyways any sharp scissor well do when hand trimming. Not sure if you have seen this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p169016-post38.html. I hand trimmed both of them. Problem is hand trimming is very time consuming and not consistent. Make sure the inkjet ink is dry. I trimmed while the transfer was a little damp and it smudged in some areas. 

A forum member (Gordo) was successful in cutting it with vinyl cutter using 60 grams force and 60 degrees blade. If you own a cutter you may want to try that route. I am planning on getting Craft Robo Pro which cost $950.00 and additional 5% discount for members. Just holding off for now just in case price will drop some more or another vendor might have a better offer.


----------



## mielmag (Mar 9, 2008)

anybody here know about self weeding transfer paper? Is there a opaque type self weeding transfer paper?


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I like the the transjet II form Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices. . Theywill end you samples to try. Good luck..... JB



I looked at their site and in their catalog I have and I cannot find anything by the name "transjet II"

Could you link to the exact page?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdamnSmith said:


> I looked at their site and in their catalog I have and I cannot find anything by the name "transjet II"
> 
> Could you link to the exact page?


 
Here is a vendor of Transjet II, Airwaves Inc.:
Inkjet Printer Papers

Airwaves Inc., I was told was the company that first introduced Transjet II in the market.


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> Here is a vendor of Transjet II, Airwaves Inc.:
> Inkjet Printer Papers
> 
> Airwaves Inc., I was told was the company that first introduced Transjet II in the market.



Are there prices or a place to order??

Is transjetII not opaque transfers?


----------



## Ben2007 (May 19, 2008)

Hey..anybody know the maximum size you cut an image on a tranfer paper using the Gx-24 and 8''/11 paper?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdamnSmith said:


> Are there prices or a place to order??
> 
> Is transjetII not opaque transfers?


Sorry this a bit late reply but TransjetII is for lights.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ben2007 said:


> Hey..anybody know the maximum size you cut an image on a tranfer paper using the Gx-24 and 8''/11 paper?


Ben...that is one of the issues that bugs me the most. It's much smaller than you would expect. Assuming you're using a sheet, instead of a roll, the GX-24 needs a little better than 2 inches at the back margin to cover the sensor (you can fool it), but it also needs an area of about .79" on either side for the roller clearance. Running a sheet in portrait mode means you'll get, at most, 7 and change in width. Length gets a little less than 9 unless you fool the rear sensor, at which point I can get it up to around 9.75. So best case you're around 7 x 9.75...this is an estimate, as the GX-24 determines cutting area by roller placement and the front/rear sensors. You can stretch it a bit by moving the roller out, but at some point your material won't track. My frustration comes in that on borderless printing from my C120 I can use nearly the entire sheet, but my GX-24 ends up being the controlling factor. Hope this helps.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can actually extend the cutting area a little bit by using a carrier sheet. The one made for Cricut system is a 12"X12" (sticky) workng area plus an added half inch per side non-sticky area for the roller to pinch and also 1inch forward and back of nonsticky area. This thing is available at walmart in the craft and fabric section. It is actually like a very thin cutting mat ( it is labeled as a cutting mat), you'd stick your media on this mat which gives you a bigger working area, and it also allows you to re-use those little leftover pieces of vinyls. I use this on my Gx-24 cutter and it works great, of course you'd have to manipulate the the software to move the register markings since it will only cut with the registers. That a lesson in itself, i believe somebody already discussed that method somewhere in this forum.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

franzzz1 said:


> You can actually extend the cutting area a little bit by using a carrier sheet. The one made for Cricut system is a 12"X12" (sticky) workng area plus an added half inch per side non-sticky area for the roller to pinch and also 1inch forward and back of nonsticky area. This thing is available at walmart in the craft and fabric section. It is actually like a very thin cutting mat ( it is labeled as a cutting mat), you'd stick your media on this mat which gives you a bigger working area, and it also allows you to re-use those little leftover pieces of vinyls. I use this on my Gx-24 cutter and it works great, of course you'd have to manipulate the the software to move the register markings since it will only cut with the registers. That a lesson in itself, i believe somebody already discussed that method somewhere in this forum.


What is the life of the sticky surface. I own a Craft Robo Pro and I use a carrier sheet with it. The sticky surface is only good for 10 uses or a bit more and it is time to buy another one for $19.00 a pop. How much did you pay for the cutting mat?

Thanks.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

at walmart i paid 10.99 for 2 mats ! and as long as the surface is not too cut up, i just wash it with mild soap and water ( do not use dish washing soap, it gets rid of the sticky) let it dry, and its good to go. Always replace the plastic cover when not in use, dust accumulates on the surface and reduce the sticky surface effectiveness.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

franzzz1 said:


> at walmart i paid 10.99 for 2 mats ! and as long as the surface is not too cut up, i just wash it with mild soap and water ( do not use dish washing soap, it gets rid of the sticky) let it dry, and its good to go. Always replace the plastic cover when not in use, dust accumulates on the surface and reduce the sticky surface effectiveness.


It is definitely cheaper. I will check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

I use a piece of thermo vinyl, cut out an 8.5 x 11 square and only peel up the square. The sticky box left behind secures the opaque paper and the entire piece of vinyl acts as a carrier and it's very cheap. I have tons of black that I use very rarely and it makes a great carrier for my gx-24. Roland thinks it has a 15 inch piece of matieral loaded and I'm able to push my registration marks to the very edge of the opaque paper (and yes, getting the registration marks to the edge of the material is an interesting experiment.) If I had the opportunity to do it all over I would've bought an 11 x 17 printer...hindsight is a great thing.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I sort of do the same thing. I place a magic mask on top of the sticky surface of the Graphtec carrier sheet to prolong its use when its sticky surface wears off.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Luis, try to wash the surface of your robocut carrier sheet with water and alittle soap, the sticky is not really gone, it just does not stick anymore because its covered with dust, remove the dust particles and voila, sticky again...I hope, that s what i do with my cricut cutting mat.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

so back to the question at hand...what is the best opaque heat transfe paper that you've used?

ive tried a few and the blue grid has given me the best resluts so far. as for the hand..you cant really do much about that. i think all opaque transfers will always have the same hand to them. i dont think that differs much from paper to paper.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

who distributes the Blue grid you mentioned ? has it got some strechability, dont really need much just that it does not crack too easy when used in 50/50 material.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i get mine from newmilfordphoto.com. i dont know who else may carry it but if you google it im sure you'll find other distributers. you might even try searching here on the forums for more information on blue grid. it is stretchy enough to not crack too much after wash. especially if you slightly stretch the shirt to the sides right after pressing. ive only used it on 100% cotton but im sure there's little difference on 50/50 blend shirt.


----------



## Clever (Nov 27, 2008)

Is overheating BLUE GRID opaque paper make the "white" thin out and show more of the shirt's color?

I'm not sure what I did wrong, but lately, when I heated the transfer which had mostly yellow background, I could almost see the black of the shirt behind it. This didn't happen before...

Are they getting thinner or was my pressure too much?


----------



## QueenDiane (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, although this is an ancient message I am intrigued by this product.
I currently use the blue grid for dark shirts from RPL supply.
I do not like the "boxed" in design and the sample in that complex video seemed very free form with the feathers and all. One thing the video leaves out is what is the artwork being transferred?
A photograph or ????
Thanks,
Queen Diane


----------



## QueenDiane (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh... here is what the heck I am talking about... Forever laser dark-opaque transfer paper
Queen Diane


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it actually called "THE BLUE GRID"?

Like.. that's the name of the stuff?


----------



## QueenDiane (Jan 23, 2008)

Blue Grid refers to the back of the transfer which has a blue grid on it.
This is sold by many distributors and they all have a different name for it. RPL calls it One Step Opaque, 
Lou calls it Blue Grid.
Queen Diane


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

I think transfers are the weirdest "genre" of item or whatever. I mean, the same product always renamed depending on who the distributor is. It's so weird. It would be so much easier on us if the item had ONE name no matter who sold it... Or at least had a "model number" or something we could always reference!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I bought some from Specialty Graphics that has blue grid in the back. The paper is called Color Jet III. I asked around and I was told it is the same as blue grid as known in this forums.


----------



## chonkymonky (Apr 1, 2007)

i know what you mean adam. just a few months ago i shopped around for the best price on TextPrint transfer paper. i called a place that told me they were out of stock..but they had some paper that was made by the same manufacturer but under a different name. only real difference was the price..the paper they had in stock was more expensive. i asked why they would have paper from the same manufacturer but under different name..she said she didnt know. very strange indeed.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is a partial list of opaque papers (paper for darks).
original name of the paper and then the "re-named" names.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t62815.html


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

ashamutt... Nice share you got there. Pure gold.

I feel as though we (as customers) should somehow band together and figure out WHY everyone renames it. Its confusing and quite frankly its absurd that there is a need for "lists" that are basically a "key/legend" to a cluster-mess map of products. There has to be some logical explanation!

I am going to bookmark that thread.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AdamnSmith said:


> .......I feel as though we (as customers) should somehow band together and figure out WHY everyone renames it. Its confusing and quite frankly its absurd that there is a need for "lists" that are basically a "key/legend" to a cluster-mess map of products. There has to be some logical explanation!
> .......


I totally agree with you!!!
That's the reason for the "lists"...I was so confused AND WASTING money too!!!

I ordered samples from so many different companies thinking I was receiving "a new super-duper transfer paper" and everything that I received was the same 4 types of opaqes and the same 5-6 types of "papers for lights" !!!LOL

SO..... I though a list might help people. 
....AND, that people from all over might be able to help everyone by adding to the list.

Mike from Tshirtsupplies.com was on this quest before me, I think......?....hopefully his "paper-matching-tool" will be out soon to help us all!


----------



## Clever (Nov 27, 2008)

ashamutt said:


> Here is a partial list of opaque papers (paper for darks).
> original name of the paper and then the "re-named" names.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t62815.html


Thanks for the list! This helps as I am very very confuzzled by the different names as well.


----------



## Clever (Nov 27, 2008)

Cna anyone suggest a place online to get this BLUE GRID paper in bulk? Cheapest cost?


----------

